# Douching and TTC??? (maybe tmi!)



## mercedes2010

OK Ladies, so I'm over AF and this morning I got some brownish discharge like the very last bit at the end (ugh!)...I usually douche after my period just to removed any remaining "stuff". But this morning I did not, though I desperately wished to for the cleaner feeling it gives me! 

Reason being, I have heard that douching can upset your vagina's PH balance and I was wondering if that might affect TTC this month? I am trying to do everything right in hopes getting that BFP in May, but do I really need to forgo douching? Please ladies, any advice?? :blush:


----------



## TTC86JMS

Hi,I just saw dis heading as I was scrolling thru d forums n I got curious wen I saw d heading.

Douching..I've never done it as I didn't kno bout it until my 2nd year nursing studies,n I remember d gyno who came in 2 do d lecture said DO NOT DO IT.
1)it does disturb d vaginal pH to not only disrupt yur fertility but it also kills d normal bacteria in d vagina n causes other bad organisms 2 grow there.
2)it pushes any unwanted organisms up into d cervix n in d uterus causing infection there n interfering wit yur fertility.
In general der r mor bad than gud of douching hon.I kno u r used 2 doing it n u feel cleaner,but its doing u harm,u culd wear panty liners n like I do use wipes down der after urination,it decreases u havin 2 deal wit doz left over discharges n its safer.

I hope dis is helpful,it may help.

:dust:
:dust: 

To you


----------



## mercedes2010

TTC86JMS said:


> Hi,I just saw dis heading as I was scrolling thru d forums n I got curious wen I saw d heading.
> 
> Douching..I've never done it as I didn't kno bout it until my 2nd year nursing studies,n I remember d gyno who came in 2 do d lecture said DO NOT DO IT.
> 1)it does disturb d vaginal pH to not only disrupt yur fertility but it also kills d normal bacteria in d vagina n causes other bad organisms 2 grow there.
> 2)it pushes any unwanted organisms up into d cervix n in d uterus causing infection there n interfering wit yur fertility.
> In general der r mor bad than gud of douching hon.I kno u r used 2 doing it n u feel cleaner,but its doing u harm,u culd wear panty liners n like I do use wipes down der after urination,it decreases u havin 2 deal wit doz left over discharges n its safer.
> 
> I hope dis is helpful,it may help.
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> To you

OK...that makes sense based on other stuff I've read concerning the hospitality (of lack of it!) of the vagina to sperm. It seems douching would increase chances of the sperm getting killed off quicker! I will take your advice and forgo douching while TTC! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Maybe2more

I will share this story maybe to be helpful and maybe just for a giggle...

My mom wanted me to be a girl (I have an older brother) and she read something about using vinegar douches to alter the PH and make it less hospitable for male sperm (or something to that effect). She didn't know if I was a boy or a girl until delivery and when she was laboring the doctor asked her what they had picked for names. She told him that the baby would be named Maria. The doctor asked her what a boys name would be and she told him a boy would be named "Vinny" for all of the vinegar douche she used to conceive a girl. LOL So... apparently the douche didn't effect her TTC efforts. I would think that (not a doctor!) douching right after AF wouldn't later effect PH around O time. But that is just my uneducated opinion. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## mabel281

Maybe2more said:


> I will share this story maybe to be helpful and maybe just for a giggle...
> 
> My mom wanted me to be a girl (I have an older brother) and she read something about using vinegar douches to alter the PH and make it less hospitable for male sperm (or something to that effect). She didn't know if I was a boy or a girl until delivery and when she was laboring the doctor asked her what they had picked for names. She told him that the baby would be named Maria. The doctor asked her what a boys name would be and she told him a boy would be named "Vinny" for all of the vinegar douche she used to conceive a girl. LOL So... apparently the douche didn't effect her TTC efforts. I would think that (not a doctor!) douching right after AF wouldn't later effect PH around O time. But that is just my uneducated opinion. Good luck to you!!!

I have heard the vinegar thing for conceving a girl, my MIL told me that's what her dr told her and she did it and had a girl. I have tried douching but everytime I do it I get a bacteria infection, so no more douching for me :( I would like to try again so I can have my girl but I don't know how to avoid the bacteria vaginosis afterwards.


----------

